

Ask HN: Which are the things you want the most? - burnedouthacker

Just a question, in order to know which are the things that are valuable to us. Also... which are the things you don't want, but have to do in order to get those what you want?
======
mcav
Valuable: Time. Friendship. Backups. Moore's law. Coffee.

Unwanted: Excess red tape. Non-deterministic bugs. Win32. IE. Reality TV.
Murphy's law.

------
unalone
I'll be materialistic in my response, because love and all that jazz obviously
are up there.

I want things that do what I want them to do. For four years that meant the
Mac I have now. Now that I've got it, I'll be content for years and years.

I want stuff that changes how I look at the world. That means music, books,
movies, but all stuff that changes me as I consume it.

I want people who are able to tolerate me and who I in turn can tolerate
because we have similar values and standards.

I want out of my life the things that don't matter to me. Right now that means
a lot of my classwork in college, which is the stuff that's teaching me the
least. In the future... who knows? There'll probably always be something.
Hopefully there will be less every year of my life.

------
charlesju
Ok, I'll play devil's advocate.

Money.

Not so much to spend it on stuff, but rather the freedom that money buys in
today's society.

~~~
unalone
You know, most of the freedom money gives you _is_ the freedom to buy stuff.

~~~
anamax
You write that like "buying stuff" is a bad thing.

It isn't. Stuff makes things possible.

~~~
unalone
Entirely agreed! I was confused by his post, which said:

 _Not so much to spend it on stuff, but rather the freedom that money buys in
today's society._

And I was arguing that the freedom money buys _is_ the freedom to spend money
on stuff.

------
vaksel
Freedom to do nothing.

Everything else comes from that.

------
tokenadult
Opportunities for eager learners to more faster without being hobbled by the
school system.

<http://learninfreedom.org/>

------
apsurd
A woman's love <3

------
tptacek
More time. Thanks a lot.

------
utx00
to stay healthy. everything else is minor in comparison.

~~~
Jebdm
What about happiness? I'd rather be dying and happy than eternally healthy and
not.

(You could be including happiness in healthiness.)

~~~
utx00
something like that

------
speek
(In no particular order)

Want: Artificial Intelligence, Seamless integration between tech and humans,
Technological innovation, Good health, Time, Love, Friends, Good books, Good
movies

Do Not Want: Death, Extremists, Bad movies, Bad friends, Bad books

------
avner
I always remember what my mother once told me: "Son, whatever you do in life,
treasure your family and friends. Don't do things I wouldn't be proud of and
always remember- _health is greater than wealth_."

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Money and health.

Just about every problem I have right now (and for the foreseeable future) can
be solved by the judicious application of money. Health can be improved by
money, but not guaranteed by it.

Love and friends are also important, but I already have that.

------
rw
My supergoal: Get everyone to the top of Maslow's hierarchy. Forever.

------
BigCanOfTuna
I want to experience innovation without advertisements.

~~~
apsurd
if you have not noticed yet, HN is pretty heavy on the entrepreneurial spirit.
That is to say we generally accept the constructs of Capitalism.

If you do not like advertisements, develop a better system that gives
companies a good incentive for offering products and services to consumers AT
NO COST.

------
visitor4rmindia
What I want: Time (I wish I could live forever) and Happiness.

Striving for it by: Friendship, Family, Health, Savings, Entertainment

------
phillian
A futon and a few kettlebells for the office. A power nap and a quick 15
minute workout can do wonderful things for productivity.

------
nraynaud
want : time to go surfing, rock climbing, meeting friends at the bar.

do not want : development (but that's the only thing I feel good at :( ),
redtape, trying to sell stuff, trying to sell myself.

------
bozone888
i want to make an impact on other people's lives, like creating a popular
product or teaching them how to do things in right ways.

------
tutwabee
Health and useful work that brings enjoyment.

------
rokhayakebe
Things (material): Rocio Romero LV. Vintage Schwimm. Vintage typewriter.

------
Allocator2008
Valuable in no particular order:

Coffee and/or coca cola. Boyfriend. Any book by Richard Dawkins, Dan Dennett,
Sue Blackmore, Peter Atkins, Stephen Hawking. Any psychological horror film
like 'Session 9' or 'In the Mouth of Madness'. Formerly camels, now e-cigs for
nicotine. CNN. C. Cygwin. Textpad.

Things-to-be-endured:

Diet coke. Boyfriend's spending habits. Any book positing emergent, or anti-
reductionist views of any sort. Mindless slashers like 'Texas Chainsaw
Massacre'. Nicotine gum that doesn't do squat. Fox News. Java. DOS prompt.
Ultra-edit.

~~~
radu_floricica
Huh. When you find just one name you don't know in a list, you know you found
something interesting :) Thanks. (it was Susan Blackmore).

------
Devilboy
World peace

